# training leggings...



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

hi,

sorry if its in the wrong section, didnt know which to post this in. My missus is after some decent colourful training 3/4 length leggings, and wondered wheres best to get some from?

just had a look on the Gasp site & looked at some camo Better Bodies leggings, but where else does decent training gear for women?

thanks.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.doyoueven.com/


----------

